# A Few Pics from my Low Tech Tanks



## johnny70

Hope you like.

JOHNNY





180ltr Juwel Rio-Community Tank



South American Tank 90ltr-Apisto's



Corydoras agassizii



Amano Shrimp



Corydoras Weitzmani



Corydoras agassizii



Corydoras Weitzmani



Female Apisto Trifasciata



Female Bristlenose Plec



Male Bristlenose Plec



Apple Snail


----------



## Ed Seeley

Love the wood in the second one down - where did you get it???

Also what's the Apisto? And a nice collection of different cories too.


----------



## George Farmer

Very nice.  Thanks for sharing.

Ed - the wood looks like Sumatra wood, the wholesaler is Unipac.  Some Maidenhead stores stock it.


----------



## Arana

nice photos  really like the macros of the shrimp and snail 8)


----------



## johnny70

Thanks for the kind comments.

The wood was from my LFS, The Mill in Chesterfield, I have added some Redmoor Wood after these pics were taken, which looks great.

The Apsito's are Trifasciata and Baenschi. More pic's of them below, they are still maturing and still a bit shy.

Corys I love. I have;
C. Weitzmani
C. Caudimaculatus
C. Agasazzii
C. Sterbai
C. Leucomelas
C. Paleatus

Few more pic for you.

Regards
JOHNNY




C. Caudimaculatus



Male A. Baenschi



C. Sterbai



C. Leucomelas & C. Agasazzii



Cherry Shrimp



40ltr Nano



90ltr Community



C. Sterbai



Cherry Shrimp



Male Trifasciata


----------



## johnny70

In the 180ltr community;
Corydoras agassizii x4
Corydoras Weitzmani x 5
Female Bristlenose Plec x1
Male Bristlenose Plec x1
L129 Plec x1
Apple Snail x1
Corydoras Caudimaculatus x6
Corydoras Leucomelas x4
Rock Shrimpx 3
Columbian Tetra x6
X-Ray Tetra x12
Harliquin Rasbora x12
BN Plec Babies LOTS
Yoyo Loach x3
Black Molly x1
Oto x3
Malaysian Trumpet Snails x Lots

90ltr South American
Male Apistogramma Baenschi x1
Female Apistogramma Baenschi x1
Female Apistogramma Trifasciata x4
Male ApistogrammaTrifasciata x2
Amano Shrimp x6
Ruby Red Pencils x6(when I find some, anyone help please)
MTS x a few

40ltr Nano
Corydoras Sterbai x6
Spixi Apple Snails x3

90ltr Community
Lemon Tetra x6
Emerald Eye Tetra x1
Celestial Pearl Danio's x10
Female Betta x1
Corydoras Paletus x8
Oto x2
Rock Shrimp x4
MTS x Lots

Fry Tanks Growing on
Corydoras Paletus x 30+(anyone in Derbyshire want any? Free to Good Home)
Cherry Shrimps x10+
Apple Snails x2+

Plant Grow on Tank
Tons of cuttings and new plants ready to plant up tanks, still looking for more and more. ordered some nice ones from a German seller on ebay, hope they are nice.

Think thats it.

No idea what half the plants are in the tanks, I tend to plant what I like not just whats right in whatever tank. I like to try and get them sort of natural looking(if there is such a thing)

Started daily dry ferts dosing thanks to the chaps that helped with me on that. Still dosing liquid carbon daily in the constant algae battle  

JOHNNY


----------



## johnny70

any suggestions on how I can improve would be gratefully received  

JOHNNY


----------



## Dan Crawford

Great photos, i love the Appisto tank.

For the 180 alls that i would change is push most of the plants further towards the back and add some smaller plants at the front to create a gentle slope upwards.

Great job.


----------



## johnny70

A few more pictures for a Saturday afternoon 8) 




Planted 35ltr Nano




Male Fighter




Siamese Algae Eater




Trifasciata




Trifasciata




Male Fighter




40ltr Planted Nano Fighter Tank




Planted Rio 180




Male Bristlenose Plec




Male Apistogramma Baenschi




JOHNNY


----------



## johnny70

Can anyone ID the plant at the back of the 40ltr Planted Nano Fighter Tank , the long green leaf one, it grows very quicky takes over in no time.

Cheers
JOHNNY


----------



## Ed Seeley

It looks like a Hygrophila.  As to the type, it could be lacustris, but that isn't very common over here, or a narrow leaf form of another species.


----------



## johnny70

Looks very similar to that, I would have thought it was something I bought from Tropica, do they do it? had it in my tanks for ages.

JOHNNY


----------



## Ed Seeley

Probably Hygrophila corymbosa 'Angustifolia'
http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=052A


----------



## johnny70

Spot on!

Thats exactly it, thanks very much for the ID  

Regards,
JOHNNY


----------



## johnny70

This is a before pic of my 90ltr apisto tank. Taken at the end of Jan, had just upgraded the lights and been ferts dosing for a month, adding easycarbo too.





and, this was last night. pretty pleased with the results so far. chaos  





JOHNNY


----------



## Joe Faria

hello mate,
nice looking tanks and pics.

thanks for sharing it...

Regards,

Joe Faria.


----------



## Themuleous

Thats complete madness!!!  Love it!!!

Sam


----------



## johnny70

Makes complete sense to me :?  but I am a bit odd. I know its not the typical type of tank on here, somedays I wish I could do them like the great guys and gals here, but I can't so i do madddddddd

JOHNNY


----------



## Martin

Beauty in chaos, you can't be accused of lacking biomass that's for sure, love it.


----------



## Moss Man

You have some brilliant tanks, I especially like the 90 litre.

You also have a very nice cory collection, can I ask how much the C. weitzmani cost?


----------



## johnny70

Â£15 each for corys4u.co.uk

Cheers for the kind comments  

JOHNNY


----------



## johnny70

Latest pic of my Rio community






and one of my fighter tanks





JOHNNY


----------



## johnny70

few updated pics


----------



## LondonDragon

Nice photos Johnny and lovely tank and fish


----------



## aaronnorth

nice tanks, you can certainley grow plants!


----------



## johnny70

thank you both very much


----------



## johnny70

Just a update of my other Rio180, its a jungle style, not to everyone's     taste, but with a hectic life and 7 fully planted and 3 breeding tanks to take of.... well its just easier, the fish like it too

















Cheers,

JOHNNY


----------



## TDI-line

Great pics Johnny.


----------



## altaaffe

Nothing wrong with those at all   

I've just broken down a 180l of mine and trying to do the same sort of thing.


----------



## Themuleous

Lovely tanks and fish, thanks for haring 

Sam


----------



## johnny70

thanks for the kind comments     

JOHNNY


----------

